# Vibramycin side effects.



## dtw01 (Jan 28, 2007)

I am currently taking 100mg of vibramycin  after a hysteroscopy. 1 tablet am and 1 pm .

I am feeling so ill that i cant function......i feel dizzy and a bit nauseus and generally like i cant function as i cant concentrate, all i want to do is sleep.

I have another 5 days to go are these symptoms normal ??

Thanks

Hx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi H,

Did you manage to complete the course? The nausea could have been linked to the medicine as it can cause mild tummy upsets. Not generally linked to dizziness and lethargy though? Hard to say for sure. Did you speak to clinic about this? Hope hysteroscopy went well   

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

